# "1959" 15ft Lone Star Newport Restomod.



## TOY BOAT (Jun 24, 2012)

I sold my 65 Arkansas traveler to buy a bigger boat. I came across this 1959 Lone Star Newport off craigslist. It has the original 59 Johnson 35hp, and trailer. Simple plans include restoring the boat to original condition right down to the exact paint scheme. But with a modern twist. I plan on updating the seats, adding a radio, building walls for the inside with storage, adding electronics, a bimini top, and maybe a new Evinrude outboard at some point. The transom is solid, and the floors are already done, so that saves me some coin and time. Trailer lights and tires are new, and the outboard just got a tuneup with a lower end oil change. So for now, we are going to do what we did with our last tin. Put it in the water, and have some fun.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 24, 2012)

ToyBoat...

that is just *wonderful !*

Glad it is in such excellent structural shape.

Have fun and please...post lotsa pictures when you get to the project.
_(I will be living vicariously)_


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 24, 2012)

Kismet said:


> ToyBoat...
> 
> that is just *wonderful !*
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I love all the chrome on this thing.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 28, 2012)

It looked like this when new. It will again by next summer.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Aug 10, 2012)

Well my restomod just took a turn I had not really planned on. I had been looking for a 35-50 hp motor to replace the old johnson, but I came across a great running "85" 75 hp Mercury with power trim, controls and cables for a great price.
The hull is rated at 70hp max so I hope the Lone Star boat company under rated it a bit. :roll:


----------



## TOY BOAT (Aug 11, 2012)

Like strapping a big block to a soup can.


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2012)

Seems to fit the boat nicely,doesn't look out of place at all.
Nice find.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 8, 2012)

Well so far I have replaced the controls, the cables, and the water pump assembly. Did find the Copper pickup tube was cracked. It had a freeze up at one point. Luckily it happened in the tube and not someplace more expensive. :roll: 
My goal at this point is just to get it on the water once before taking it apart for paint.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 14, 2012)

I had to replace the water pump with a kit, and found the copper pickup tube was cracked. I cut out the bad section, and soldered a new section of copper 1/2" "M" tubing. Now she pumps like new. And adjusted the throttle cable.
So Sunday is the big day. I am going to find out how fast a 500lb hull, and 265lb motor cam be moved with 75hp. I am 160lbs. So with fuel, gear and me I still should be under 1000lbs. I am thinking 40-50 mph with just me in it.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 14, 2012)

You be careful.

and...not to nag...but uh, hmmm, someone mentioned needing LOTS of pictures, and there haven't been all that many.

_just sayin'_


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 14, 2012)

Kismet said:


> You be careful.
> 
> and...not to nag...but uh, hmmm, someone mentioned needing LOTS of pictures, and there haven't been all that many.
> 
> _just sayin'_


I know. My bad. I am going out with another couple, so they can take some pics like they did for us on our last boat. We are going to take it easy, and ease into it. No hole shots yet till I get acquainted to the boat.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Sep 15, 2012)

All hooked up




New to me controls all painted up.




Polished wind screen


----------



## Kismet (Sep 15, 2012)

THAT'S what I'm talking about!

Nice. 

Now...water.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 9, 2012)

Man that is one sweet lookin hull!


----------



## coreythompson (Aug 4, 2014)

nice ship man, I love lonestars just got me a 1958 just having a blast redoing it...


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice! Did you get her on the water Sunday? Pics?


----------

